# Article on ESPN:



## Samir87 (Jun 11, 2002)

Go to: http://espn.go.com/nba/s/2002/0805/1414288.html

Great article by Chad Ford. He really made some good points. I think a move for Payton should bring the Bucks back to Eastern prominence. Also, guys like Rogers and Strickland would fit nicely in this lineup.


----------

